# Measuring



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Harry here ya go. I got the lovely wife to come out and take a few pictures of measuring a bowl I was roughing out, then coat with anchorseal, and then put away to dry for 6 months or so. As you can see I showed you how I use both units. On my roughed out bowls I leave the wall thickness at least 10% of the bowl diameter. This way when it is dry and I return it to the lathe to finish I have room to make it round and do any embellishments I might want to add. Hope this helps.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

That is cool


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm grateful to you Bernie for the trouble you went to for those shots. I'll find myself one of those calibrated callipers, up to now I've been using a finger and thumb placed either side to estimate the thickness!! Unfortunately, at my age I can't afford to wait six months between start and finish, each turning must be finished within a couple of days. I don't even buy green bananas any-more!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh I see Harry. You use the calibrated calipers.:lol: I know what ya mean Harry but for me turning green sure makes the turning easier. The calipers sure have saved me from making more funnels or lamp shades. LOL.


----------

